# Anyone with a Avtex TV?



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi 

We recently bought the Avtex 16" TV with DVD. It also has a USB port for TV recording / playback / viewing documents etc.

Everything appears to work as it should except the USB recording and playback.

I put an 8Gb stick in to test and tried recording a couple of TV programs. It filled the disk after around 5 minutes. The manual says we should expect 1Gb = 1 hour.

So, I tried formatting the disk on the TV. I managed to record a whole film (I can see it on the PC and can watch all the way through) but the playback on the TV stops after 5 minutes and simply shows the current TV show.

Looking at the stick there is one file that is the recorded film at 2.83Gb and a folder _MSTBKFS which has loads of files with extension BUK. I'm assuming these files are created by the PVR file system created by the format.

The offices aren't open until tomorrow so does anyone have any experience of these TV's and know what I'm doing wrong?

Keith


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Never tried it on my Avtex but thanks for raising the issue and I and many others look forward to a solution to a problem that many of us never knew existed - mainly because we had never tried. Cheers and best of luck


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Avtex TV*

Hi 
I have a new Avtex tv and I have looked into this, but am not all that technical.
I initially thought that you could just insert a memory stick but I think that you have to purchase a Personal Video Recorder (PVR) and connect this to the tv.
As the PVR costs around £150 I haven't bothered. I just take my HD box along and use this instead.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the Avtex TV with all the additional features, which to be honest apart from the DVD I have not used, but having read the online instructions:

http://www.avtex.co.uk/manuals/avtex_w163dr_manual.pdf

Pages 18-20 seem to be the relevant ones for recording onto USB etc.and the info appears quite detailed, including how to create PVR and formatting USB.

Might be worthwhile trying again from scratch to see what results you get. Other than that, I have contacted Avtex before and find them very helpful in resolving issues (usually operater error)

 

Will be interested to know how your problem is resolved for future reference.

Keith


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the new 18 inch Avtex.I record with no problems to a 32GB USB.The only glitch i have had is that although it records the correct program eg Match of the day,on the PVR menu it sometimes gets the name of the program incorrect but HAS recorded the correct program!


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I have the Avtex W164DR and whilst it has a USB port the manual doesn't offer the detailed formatting and recording instructions seen in yours, so I was unaware that the TV offered this facility. 

Your downloaded instruction manual specifies the formatting is done in DTV mode, I wonder, does it also mean that recording can only be done in this mode, i.e. not SCART which would preclude me from recording Freesat.

You've raised an interesting point here though and I'm looking forward to some informed answers!


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I had a similar problem on a different make of TV and it turned out to be the USB stick. I purchased a new one of a slightly higher price than I normally would pay and this one works a treat.

Maybe a speed/compatibility issue? 

Have you got a different USB stick you can try?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I had ours showing programs recorded from the internet from a 320GB hard drive. I used the hard drive on our friends TV (same Avtec model) and it wouldn't work. Following this I found it wouldn't work on ours either for some reason.

Andy


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Ours works fine with USB stick, with the occasional exception noted above, that it sometimes screws up the programme names. The stick does need to be formatted correctly though.


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

maxautotrail said:


> Hi
> 
> We recently bought the Avtex 16" TV with DVD. It also has a USB port for TV recording / playback / viewing documents etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks all. I've tried another albeit older stick and got a different result. I have just recorded 10 minutes and played it back. It ran to the end but broke up a little like a bad digital signal at times. I have just set it to record and hours program and I'll see how it goes.

It is starting to look like the USB sticks are not fast enough for the TV. Although the first stick I tried was purchased quite recently and the one I have had more success with is around 3 years old.

Maybe I need a fast hard disk. I have an 80Gb in the cupboard, maybe I'll invest in a caddy and try that too.

I'll report back with my trials later.

Thanks again

Keith


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Keith[/quote]

It is starting to look like the USB sticks are not fast enough for the TV. Although the first stick I tried was purchased quite recently and the one I have had more success with is around 3 years old.

[/quote]

Well it recorded the complete hour but with some breaks, as if it was a poor signal. This wasn't seen on the screen as it recorded. So I'm still of the opinion that the stick isn't fast enough.

I'm going to try calling Avtex this afternoon.

Keith


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

maxautotrail said:


> Keith


It is starting to look like the USB sticks are not fast enough for the TV. Although the first stick I tried was purchased quite recently and the one I have had more success with is around 3 years old.

[/quote]

Well it recorded the complete hour but with some breaks, as if it was a poor signal. This wasn't seen on the screen as it recorded. So I'm still of the opinion that the stick isn't fast enough.

I'm going to try calling Avtex this afternoon.

Keith[/quote]

Keep us updated Keith please, interesting findings.

Keith


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Recording can only be via DTV....I rang to ask a few weeks ago as I wanted to record from satellite.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Recording can only be via DTV....I rang to ask a few weeks ago as I wanted to record from satellite.


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

maxautotrail said:


> Keith


It is starting to look like the USB sticks are not fast enough for the TV. Although the first stick I tried was purchased quite recently and the one I have had more success with is around 3 years old.

Well it recorded the complete hour but with some breaks, as if it was a poor signal. This wasn't seen on the screen as it recorded. So I'm still of the opinion that the stick isn't fast enough.

I'm going to try calling Avtex this afternoon.

Keith[/quote]

Well have spoken to them now. They are surprised I'm having these issues. They have suggested re-formatting stick and/or trying another. I'll give that a go tonight.

Only trying DTV.

They have said expect about 28 minutes per 1Gb and it will format and reserve around 30 minutes for Time Shift so the large the stick the better.

I'm begining to think that I chose to record programmes from stations that were poor reception anyway as we have it currently in the bedroom with a loft aerial. BBC1 is good so that will come in for a couple of recording tonight.

The motorhome comes out of storage next weekend so I'll be fitting the TV in then and trying it for real.

Avtex are really helpful and have suggested if I am still having problems after trying their suggestions then call and they will arrange to have a look at it.

Keith


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well you can't beat that for service can you.

cabby


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

As I said previously, I found their customer service personnel excellent.

Keith


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

maxautotrail said:


> maxautotrail said:
> 
> 
> > Keith
> ...


Well have spoken to them now. They are surprised I'm having these issues. They have suggested re-formatting stick and/or trying another. I'll give that a go tonight.

Only trying DTV.

They have said expect about 28 minutes per 1Gb and it will format and reserve around 30 minutes for Time Shift so the large the stick the better.

I'm begining to think that I chose to record programmes from stations that were poor reception anyway as we have it currently in the bedroom with a loft aerial. BBC1 is good so that will come in for a couple of recording tonight.

The motorhome comes out of storage next weekend so I'll be fitting the TV in then and trying it for real.

Avtex are really helpful and have suggested if I am still having problems after trying their suggestions then call and they will arrange to have a look at it.

Keith[/quote]

OK Their advice to re-format the disk and leave sufficient for the Time slip has worked. I was using a 8Gb and left 1Gb for time slip. I recorded two half hour programs and they play back OK and the picture was fine this time.

So problem fixed. Thanks for all the suggestions guys. All set for next weekend when we get the motorhome from storage. It won't be going back until at least the middle of November as we leave for France in August for two months.

Keith


----------

